# Who sells liquifry?



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm going to check out Cam's, Big Al's, Aquatic Kingdom, and Dragon Aquarium tomorrow. I don't think I've ever seen Liquifry at any of these locations. Where can I get some?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Big Als


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

While you're checking these stores, see if you can find Tetra fry food for egglayers, which comes in a tiny cylindrical container. I haven't seen it for some time, but I used to use it a lot. Presently I'm using Hikari First Bites, which is also very good stuff for tiny fry.

Btw, two tips for feeding fry: Use a flat toothpick to measure out the food. Also, because it's so hard not to overfeed tiny fry, put a few ramshorn snails in the fry tank to clean up the surplus.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

bae said:


> While you're checking these stores, see if you can find Tetra fry food for egglayers, which comes in a tiny cylindrical container. I haven't seen it for some time, but I used to use it a lot. Presently I'm using Hikari First Bites, which is also very good stuff for tiny fry.
> 
> Btw, two tips for feeding fry: Use a flat toothpick to measure out the food. Also, because it's so hard not to overfeed tiny fry, put a few ramshorn snails in the fry tank to clean up the surplus.


The Tetra baby food has long been discontinued, probably a decade ago. The Liquifry is not technically available in Canada anymore. If you find any recently imported Interpet products then they have been imported illegally or they slipped by the customs inspectors. Liquifry is basically casein powder in suspension.

Sera makes a fine line of baby fish foods with most being available in Canada.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

You are better off to ground a high quality food into tiny pieces than feed your fry any of the commercially prepared fry foods. Even first bites which are probably the best of them aren't great food for fry and their cost is not justified. Grind up some NLS grow formula in a coffee grinder or with a mortar and pestle. The majority of the first foods are made of wheat flour and other starches as primary ingredients which do not promote healthy, fast growing fry. 

If the fish are very very small, java moss, rotifiers and green water (all 3 or just 1) will get the fry by until they are large enough to accept baby brine shrimp or if they are even smaller vinegar eels. Both of these live (can also be fed frozen) foods will provide you with a huge growth spurt right off the bat vs. the prepared foods. There is a noticeable growth lag in fry I don't feed baby brine shrimp to in their first days vs. those which I do (unfortunately, in some tanks there is no choice). Liquifry and the other liquid preparations are some of the worst fry foods available so I think you're in luck that no one sells them anymore. That said, if you are really dead set on having some, Im 100% sure I saw some sort of liquid fry food at wal*mart near me so perhaps another wal*mart would also carry it.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I should of asked this yesterday;

Where can I get golden pearls?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

h_s said:


> The Tetra baby food has long been discontinued, probably a decade ago.


Oh, dear, I'm showing my age again. I wonder how many of these tanks they'll let me have in the old folks' home? ;-)

I'm with Cory on the use of live food for young fry, but I find having a dry food available makes it easier to add more small feedings in those critical early days. I have wads of plants in all fry tanks (usually java moss, Cladophora, and/or guppy grass) and I feed decapsulated brine shrimp eggs and golden pearls as well as FIrst Bytes to fry. Actually, I often mix up those three and put about a half teaspoon in a pill bottle and feed from that, keeping the original ingredients in the freezer.

Mostly I feed microworms and the closely related walter worms and banana worms. This time of year you can lure mosquitoes to lay in a bucket on the patio and put the egg rafts in the fry tank. The fry will eat them as they hatch.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I bought the Wardley stuff for $7.99, probably too much but it was the only one I could find I also bought First Bites at Dragon Aquarium. I also found some NLS food at Big Al's, my guppies love it.



bae said:


> I'm with Cory on the use of live food for young fry, but I find having a dry food available makes it easier to add more small feedings in those critical early days. I have wads of plants in all fry tanks (usually java moss, Cladophora, and/or guppy grass) and I feed decapsulated brine shrimp eggs and golden pearls as well as FIrst Bytes to fry. Actually, I often mix up those three and put about a half teaspoon in a pill bottle and feed from that, keeping the original ingredients in the freezer.
> 
> Mostly I feed microworms and the closely related walter worms and banana worms. This time of year you can lure mosquitoes to lay in a bucket on the patio and put the egg rafts in the fry tank. The fry will eat them as they hatch.


I plan on using live food, but if my brine shrimp doesn't hatch or something happens, then it's still nice to know that you have something as backup.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

hello I have the wardleys stuff for $6.50 and I have golden pearls!! I have the following golden pearls

50-100 micron
100-200
200-300
300-500
500-800 microns

all for $30/lb and they come in 1/2lbs or 1/4lbs!!

I also have decapsulated brine shrimp for $24/lb.

thanks

john


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

sugarglidder said:


> hello I have the wardleys stuff for $6.50 and I have golden pearls!! I have the following golden pearls
> 
> 50-100 micron
> 100-200
> ...


Do you have any new life spectrum food small community fish food?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I bought the Wardley stuff for $7.99, probably too much but it was the only one I could find I also bought First Bites at Dragon Aquarium. I also found some NLS food at Big Al's, my guppies love it.
> 
> I plan on using live food, but if my brine shrimp doesn't hatch or something happens, then it's still nice to know that you have something as backup.


I've seen that Wedley stuff before. How long does that stuff last on the shelf or if you give it proper (what is proper temp?) temp storage for max shelf life?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I've seen that Wedley stuff before. How long does that stuff last on the shelf or if you give it proper (what is proper temp?) temp storage for max shelf life?


Do you mean Wardley? I used to use it but I don't really like it. When I knew absolutely nothing, I fed it to some guppies and then I eventually ran out and started using different fish foods (nicer ones such as TetraColour granules and NLS) and the fish seemed happier with these foods and more readily ate it. I couldn't really fatten up my fish with the Wardley because they didn't want that much of it. It might just be that my fish were picky eaters though.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I have NLS grow and it is so small most fish can eat it. if not, just crush it a bit!!! let me know if you can not find what you want!! I will find it

thanks



john


----------

